

Coder Battle - Fun way to battle your fellow coders - scottksmith95
http://coderbattle.com

======
scottksmith95
Battle your fellow coders! Coder Battle is the result 12 hours of work, beer,
and socializing during a local hackathon. It is a fun and casual way to
measure yourself up against your friends and colleagues on coderbits.

